# HDMI Schwarzwert bei Samsung S24A350H



## Luemmel (16. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

folgendes: o.g. Monitor ist per HDMI mit GTX 580 verbunden.
Im Menü gibt es die Möglichkiet, den HDMI Schwarzwert auf "normal" oder "gering" zu stellen.
Die Einstellung normal macht das Bild sehr "flach" - schwarz wirkt wie mit einem grauen Schleier belegt.
In der Einstellung "gering" ist das Bild knackig, schwarz ist schwarz.

Wo ist der Unterschied zwischen den EInstellungen? Was ist bei gering anders und ist es vom Tonwertumfang anders als mit "normal"?

Kennt jemand das Problem?

Grüße


----------



## Painkiller (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin!

Die "HDMI Schwarzwert Option" paßt Schwarz- und Weißpegel des Mointors an.
Die Einstellung ist nur sinnvoll und verfügbar, wenn der übetragene Farbraum RGB ist.
HDMI kann auch YUV/YCbCr-Farbmodelle übertragen. Dabei ist der Schwarzwert dann festgelegt.

Ich seh da eigentlich kein Problem. Solange das Bild gut ist, würde ich es auf "gering" lassen.


----------



## Luemmel (17. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

danke. Ja, Bild ist so astrein.
Dann lass ichs so.


----------

